# 4/4/08 - Lake Erie Protection Fund Grantees File Final Reports



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Reports detailing the results of seven projects supported by the Lake Erie Protection Fund are available online for public view, according to the Ohio Lake Erie Commission, the awarding agency.

More...


----------

